# AMT Kenworth T600



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Went and got this kit back a few years ago and have had it packed away until a month or 2 ago when I pulled it out and began working on it again.
The chassis is pretty much finished except for the radiator. anyway the instruction sheets show 3 radiator hoses on the parts trees, 1 of which is chromed, part #167 and part #51 the lower hose both of which the instruction clearly show where these 2 parts go. But a 3rd hose part #88 the instruction do not show where this hose goes. so any one know where #87 goes or is it just an extra hose??
Also there are 3 fan belts, 2 of which the instructions show where they go, but the 3rd belt part #9 the instructions do not show where this part goes.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Does any body know if these 2 pieces are supposed to be on this kit or are they just extras??? Any body??


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I tried googling kenworth t600 and found some images of both the 1:1 engines and some photos of what looks like model kits. Try that and see if you can tell from them. You may be also able to find some spec drawings or repair manual diagrams on line that show where those pieces are supposed to fit. Good luck!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I've already googled the Kenworth t600 only to discover the AMT kit has the wrong chassis, in fact when they this kit what they did was create new molds for the cab and stuck the cab pieces onto an older Kenworth chassis from the 60s or 70s is what I discovered when I clicked on links for images of others builds of this kit.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. If you dont get any answers in this section we can move your thread to the genral modeling section or you can try reposting your question there.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

it's been a week now since I started this thread so go ahead and move it to the modeling section if you would MFR, thank you.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

The T600s were easy to spot. They had rubber skin....Oooops, wrong thing.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

terryr said:


> The T600s were easy to spot. They had rubber skin....Oooops, wrong thing.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

AMT used some of the same parts for several trucks. basically they just changed the cab or engine for a cosmetic version of a new truck


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

djnick66 said:


> AMT used some of the same parts for several trucks. basically they just changed the cab or engine for a cosmetic version of a new truck


As I pointed out in post number 4 of this thread.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

irishtrek said:


> As I pointed out in post number 4 of this thread.


Yup just reiterating that. To be fair most of those kits are pretty old. People weren't so savvy back then and couldn't look up info on the real thing so easily to see where AMT cheaped out.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Found the info I was looking for, what I did was google the instruction for the old AMT Kenworth Alaskan Hauler which is the kit the chassis and engine came from, all AMT did was create new molds for the cab left out a few details from the instructions. Talk about a bunch of slackies.


----------

